# Is a .500 a success?



## TouchMint (Nov 12, 2012)

Ive been a huge Suns fan since the beginning of the run and gun Suns era but this is definitely a transitional time. I am also a huge Cubs fan and they just had a pretty painful transitional time too. All teams go through this sooner or later. 

My question is if the suns go .500 this year is that considered a success or failure?


(and i just checked the spurs icon on accident lol my bad)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, it definitely would be a success among the organization. But in the end, it would prolong the rebuilding process. We won't get a very good draft pick going .500 this season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hm. Probably not. We were 33-33 last yr. Even with the changes, I wouldn't consider it.


Though, I'm torn. I want to see the team come together and compete but part of me also don't care if we suck really bad. Also, with Harden gone and lack of FAs in future. Bottoming out may not the worst idea for next 2 yrs.


Welcome to the site :cheers: With your other post. I think the .com part of your handle confused one of our members that you were spam.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> Hm. Probably not. We were 33-33 last yr. Even with the changes, I wouldn't consider it.
> 
> 
> Though, I'm torn. I want to see the team come together and compete but part of me also don't care if we suck really bad. Also, with Harden gone and lack of FAs in future. Bottoming out may not the worst idea for next 2 yrs.
> ...


That would be me. :vuvuzela:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I didn't want to call out our returning Admin Basel, who's clearly rusty and also sucks


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I would consider it overachieving if this roster went .500, but I don't know that it would be a "success" in any other sense than that.


----------



## TouchMint (Nov 12, 2012)

Yea that would be my bad on the first handle I am just used to using it everywhere I go lol. I guess I feel the same way as some of you. I would love to see this ragtag team pull it together and make a run but we wouldnt get a good pick. I feel like with these super teams (Lakers, Heat, maybe Thunder?) its very hard for an underdog to win it all. It is not like baseball you cant just get hot at the end.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

we need to tank, 50% is a failure in my book, there is no purpose and this team has no real shot with this roster, so I say a success would be tank well enough for a nice draft pick and maybe get some nice fa next season?


----------

